# Forestville, MD - A302340 - Baby WGSD



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

German Shepherd Dog
Small Baby Female Dog Pet ID: A302340 
Prince Georges County Animal Management Group, Forestville, MD 

Crossposted.

Rescue Friendly Shelter - Please contact shelter directly to secure the dog's safety and contact me if you need help with transport.

SHELTER INFO:
8311 DArcy Road 
Forestville, MD 20747 
Phone: 301-499-8300
WEBSITE: http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/MD247.html

HELP WITH TRANSPORT:
Tina Patael
[email protected]
http://www.FreedomTrainTransports.com

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12463219'









Prince Georges County Animal Management Group 
Forestville, MD 
301-499-8300 

*Also a young B&T female in separate post


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

What a sweet looking face!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

There were originaly six of these pups, came in with the mom and day; they were all posted separately. Is this the last pup left? I believe they had apps on some and a rescue was backup for the rest of the pups.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Now that you say, I remember the post, dogsaver. I just received this one in a crosspost today, and her petfinder is still active. I have not spoken to the shelter directly.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

We waited 2 wks for any of the applications to fall through. Our transport with the mom left this past Saturday and I got the e-mail on this pup on Saturday night. Go figure! I have given Echo the heads up as it would be another 2 wks to set up another transport.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

How many of the pups did you get?


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

We can take this girl, I'm trying to get hold of the shelter to make arrangements. We need to get this girl to West Chester, PA.

Thanks,

Terry
http://www.echodogs.org


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

I pulled Juliette There was a shelter worker who said she would help transport any of the pups but I cannot read her signaturemaybe jana????


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

dogsaver....White Paws took only mom (Juliette)...pulled by 4dognight. The pups were all supposed to have app's on them...thus the reason none of them were pulled. Now...it seems as though...this little one didn't get adopted after all. 

Thanks White Paws for taking mom...4dognight for pulling and temp. fostering her...and to Echo for now stepping up for this little one!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

Is this baby safe????


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

VGSR is actually pulling her this morning -


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Thank you Terry for backing us up!


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks. I wanted to make sure..


----------



## bratmarine (Dec 20, 2002)

Sugar is the last of the puppies. VGSR ended up with two of the puppies. Klondike and Sugar. Aren't they cute names


----------

